# Let's see your vintage resto mod mountain bikes.



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

I recently purchased a 98 Zaskar in desperate need of attention. Most of the components were worn out and in need of replacement. The brakes were the only original parts than were reused. Everything else's came from my spare parts bid or were purchased on a tight budget. Overall I think my Zaskar turned out great. Let's see your resto mod projects.
[/URL
[URL=https://s1296.photobucket.com/user/bajamike76/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150801_161832_zpsu8nh1afy.jpg.html]


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's my Xizang...
I always meant to go period correct, but... due to being lazy, plus while parts are available here in OZ (or from overseas) I am inhenerntly lazy, plus I kinda like new bits, so I put a bunch of new bits...


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's a winter shot of my DBR Ti. I've had It since 96', It came without a disc tab, but had a local guy put one on. I rattle canned it green to disguise it in the bike rack, and used an old Sid so i could use disc brakes on the front. A nice set of Suntour thumbies run the xtr deraileurs(8sp) Fenders, and studded Freddy's Revenge tires make it the ultimate super winter bike, I swap out the studs for summer concerts, and pulling the Chariot. I think i could still race it if need be.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

My recently completed Kilauea.. TB P2 fork and a random stem 'cos I couldn't find a Kona Velocity. Has Kona Race Light titanium bar and seatpost.

Some parts - brakes, drivetrain, etc. were generously donated by my '98 Rocky Mountain Blizzard.


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

'84 Miyata Ridge Runner

Before..









Restored..








Original parts are the frame, fork, headset, bullmoose bar, seatpost..

Frame resized..









Future build..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You must really like that frame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Right?! Would have been easier/cheaper to find the same bike in the right size.


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

It is not a restoration but here is my 1995 Yokota Yosemite. I got the frame in 1996 and for no real reason took until last year to get fully built.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Is your post in the max line? That's a whole lot of seatpost there.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Before I post, I better ask what is a vintage resto mod bike? And, how old does it have to be to be vintage?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

smilinsteve said:


> Before I post, I better ask what is a vintage resto mod bike? And, how old does it have to be to be vintage?


Hmmm....I was thinking it was a modern redux of a vintage frameset. In my opinion, vintage is basically pre-96/97. However, I think this thread may be anything goes. 

Lets see it anyway, Steve.


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah my 98 Zaskar isn't quite "vintage," but its17 years old so what the hell. Let's say anything with cantilever brakes qualifies for this thread.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bajamike said:


> Yeah my 98 Zaskar isn't quite "vintage," but its17 years old so what the hell. Let's say anything with cantilever brakes qualifies for this thread.


Definitely. That Zaskar doesn't really look much different than their way earlier frames except the headtube is bigger and the downtube look bigger as well. The geometry looks about the same?


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> You must really like that frame.


Yes i really do, i already liked the ride of this bike as is, only problem is the standover height, this is a size XL frame and i'm only 5'5..

I had the frame resize to a size 17 by our very own frame builder Ave Maldea for around $60..

It's hard to come by this frame here in the Philippines, so much so for the right size.. plus this frame also comes with a sentimental value


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are some pics of a 94 Zaskar I recently sold. I polished the crap out the frame and turned it into a 1x8. It was a nice bike but the frame was too small.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> Hmmm....I was thinking it was a modern redux of a vintage frameset. In my opinion, vintage is basically pre-96/97. However, I think this thread may be anything goes.
> 
> Lets see it anyway, Steve.


Ok, I was thinking along the same lines, modernizing and older bike. 
This is a 2001 Superlight, which is probably not vintagey enough. 

But to modernize, the 80 mm fork was replaced with a 90-130 Talas, which slackens it out nicely, especially since I use the 130 more and more as time goes on.

The V brakes were replaced with Hayes stroker discs.

The drivetrain was converted to 2x with bash.

The original 120mm stem was replaced with a 60 mm, and the bars went from 650 to 760 mm wide.

The bike was always a great ride, but definitely feels more up to date now. Its not my primary bike any more, but I still love riding it on occasion.


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Is your post in the max line? That's a whole lot of seatpost there.


It is not to the max line but it is close. For a rigid frame I love the small frame size. They are just so much fun.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

A newish frame with vintage parts.

Wheels-White Industries hubs on Mavic 217 SUP CD Ceramic rims. Union Ti spokes
Cranks/seat post-XTR M900
Brakes/levers- XT M732 V's/Altek levers
Saddle WTB SST K
ODI Attack grips
Headset-King no name
Fork-Marzocchi Z1 Bam, heavy springs
World Class Ti BB
Ringle bottle cage


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I like this topic. Not mine, but I thought this was really well done.

Jacob?s Vintage Team Fat Chance MTB | The Radavist


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are a few shots of my 97 Litespeed Hiawasee. It used to be powder coated yellow but I stripped it down to bare titanium except where the decals were. I also turned it into to a 1x9 and updated the cockpit with some new contols.


----------



## dwnwrdspirl (May 2, 2013)

*My Pug*

1990 Peugeot Black Rock Mountain. Currently stripped, in the shop
being bead blasted and powdercoated. Looking into upgrades daily.


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

My 1989 Merlin Ti


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

My 1996 Gary Fisher Mt. Tam


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

My 1995 Killer V


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Does this count? Some newer parts on this old frame. Along with a 35mm stem and a small seat assembly so my girlfriend can ride it. The X Fusion shock with stable platform makes this simple single pivot ride amazing. I'll probably cut the seatpoat a little. Travel is 130 front and 120 rear. Although, it's U-turned down to like 120 in the front. It came out to 27 pounds even. It's seen a lot of miles in the last 20 years, but a fresh polish makes it look like new.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bajamike said:


> I recently purchased a 98 Zaskar in desperate need of attention. Most of the components were worn out and in need of replacement. The brakes were the only original parts than were reused. Everything else's came from my spare parts bid or were purchased on a tight budget. Overall I think my Zaskar turned out great. Let's see your resto mod projects.
> [/URL
> [URL="https://s1296.photobucket.com/user/bajamike76/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150801_161832_zpsu8nh1afy.jpg.html"]


Very nice, always been a sucker for triple triangle. I restored a pantera but stripped and sold it. A super stiff rigid 90's alloy frame + tioga spyder saddle = very sore ass.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

My thoroughly modern '85 MB-3



__
https://flic.kr/p/xmxqFY


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

I like the idea behind this thread. Here's my 98 Stumpy with a Psylo Race and riser bars. Newer then the bike but still older parts. My current ride for the woods.


----------

